# having kittens



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2008)

I am. I've been after a steel rocky mountain for years and I picked this up for a song this aft. 


Chuffed to bits I am.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Dec 2008)

Some people have been on the ride for a long time and they begin to question: "Is this real, or is this just a ride?" And other people have remembered, and they come back to us, they say, "Hey, don't worry, don't be afraid, ever, because this is just a ride." And we kill those people. 

Bill Hicks?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2008)

yeah. sig won't let me put the whole thing on.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Dec 2008)

What a bloke, just sad I didn't get to meet him/see him live


----------



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2008)

A visionary with a voice. These types rarely last too long, much to the detriment of the race.


In retrospect (maybe i'm just getting older) some of his stuff was wrong but you have to remember it's just words and he was just a comic.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Dec 2008)

dan_bo said:


> A visionary with a voice. These types rarely last too long, much to the detriment of the race.
> 
> 
> In retrospect (maybe i'm just getting older) some of his stuff was wrong but you have to remember it's just words and he was just a comic.



Didn't agree with his drugs stance, but most of the rest was right on.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Dec 2008)

Just another pottymouth.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Dec 2008)

Just words Dave, just words.


----------

